# FreeBSD / Windows 7 dual boot problem



## m2t (May 24, 2012)

I use a dual boot *F*ree*BSD* and *W*indows 7. *W*hen *I* repair my *W*indows 7, my *F*ree*BSD* suddenly not detected. *H*ow to restore my boot *F*ree*BSD*?
*P*lease help.


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2012)

Please don't shout.  Use EasyBCD* to set the Windows boot loader to offer FreeBSD.

* It's not obvious from that screen, but there is a free version for download.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 24, 2012)

In addition, "Help" for a title has been frowned upon, and against most forum rules, since the beginning of the internet.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Knock it off with the fonts too. I'm surprised DD hasn't been all over you..

[thread=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting[/thread]


----------



## jnbek (May 24, 2012)

Argh!!! With the bold shoutings!!! >_< It's too loud!!


----------



## bbzz (May 24, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> In addition, "Help" for a title has been frowned upon, and against most forum rules, since the beginning of the internet.



In addition, "please" before "help" is almost always perma-ban.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2012)

Changed the title to something warm and meaningful.


----------

